# Bottom Plastic Piece That Fills Screen Gap...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I can't seem to get that black plastic piece (right under the home, menu, back, and search touch buttons on the screen) to stick down after I took my phone apart...what should I do?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

Put a piece of gum over it


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Try cutting some double stick tape to match the width of that little area. That's wwhat I used to put my screen back in place on my old dinc. Or you could try a thiiiiiiiiin layer of apoxy.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks polo!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

3m makes the proper double-sided tape for this sort of thing. I bought a bunch of it on eBay for ~$10 for these sorts of things (typically use it for digitizer adhesive).


----------

